# Pompano Joe...Rod tip replacement?



## aquaholic (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey Joe! Can you replace this rod tip for me please?

Terry Helmkamp
850.393.0155


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's an easy one.


----------

